# Elektronik-Keller Gewinnspiel



## Elektronik-Keller (7 Oktober 2022)

Hallo liebe Community,

als Einstand hier im Forum haben wir uns ein kleines Gewinnspiel für Euch überlegt.


_*Zum Ablauf:*_ Wir haben im Jahr 2022 einige Topseller in unserem Angebot. Auf unserer Website findet Ihr unter den aktuellen Angeboten alle Artikel, die wir auf Lager haben. Dort sind auch die Artikel dabei, die wir dieses Jahr am meisten verkauft haben.

Eure Aufgabe ist es nun, unseren Topseller Nr. 1 und die Anzahl an verkauften Geräten (Neugeräte und gebrauchte Geräte werden summiert) zu erraten.
Ihr schreibt dann Euren Tipp hier im Thread in die Kommentare. Derjenige, der den korrekten Artikel erraten hat und mit der Anzahl verkäufter Artikel am Nächsten an die tatsächliche Anzahl kommt, erhält den ersten Preis. Diejenigen, die mit der Anzahl nah dran sind, erhalten entsprechend Preis zwei und drei.


(Zusätzlicher Tipp - hinzugefügt am 11.10.2022)
*Es ist einer der folgenden 3 Artikel:*
- 6ES7232-4HB32-0XB0
- 6AG2511-1AK02-4AB0
- 6ES7136-6RA00-0BF0



_*Die Gewinne:*_ Zu gewinnen gibt es Gutscheine für Bestellungen in unserem Shop. Ihr könnt die Gutscheine innerhalb von einem Jahr einlösen. Wenn Ihr wollt, könnt Ihr diese auch an andere Personen weitergeben. Alternativ kann sich der jeweilige Gewinner dafür entscheiden, einen Betrag an eine gemeinnützige Organisation spenden zu lassen. Wir senden dem Gewinner die Quittung anschließend zu.

1. Preis: ein Gutschein über 600 € oder alternativ eine Spende von uns an eine gemeinnützige Organisation nach Wahl des Gewinners in Höhe von 300 €
2. Preis: ein Gutschein über 400 € oder alternativ eine Spende von uns an eine gemeinnützige Organisation nach Wahl des Gewinners in Höhe von 200 €
3. Preis: ein Gutschein über 200 € oder alternativ eine Spende von uns an eine gemeinnützige Organisation nach Wahl des Gewinners in Höhe von 100 €

Das Gewinnspiel läuft eine Woche lang. Ihr könnte Euren Tipp hier also bis zum 14.10.2022 um 12:03 Uhr abgeben.
Die Forenadministration ist über den Artikel und die genaue Anzahl informiert. Damit ist ein ordnungsgemäßer Ablauf für Euch Mitspieler garantiert


----------



## Loenne (7 Oktober 2022)

Hmm... ... ... und wo finde ich den Shop?
Ein Link wäre hilfreich.

Viele Grüße
Loenne


----------



## Hesse (7 Oktober 2022)

Loenne schrieb:


> Ein Link wäre hilfreich.











						Startseite - elektronik-keller.com
					

. . . . Elektronik Keller Ihr starker Partner für elektronische Bauteile. Wir vertreiben Neuware aus Insolvenzen und Überbeständen. Ebenso bereiten wir gebrauchte Bauteile wieder auf. Höchste Qualität ist unser Anspruch. Kontaktieren Sie uns noch heute für ein unverbindliches Angebot...



					elektronik-keller.com


----------



## sunny22 (9 Oktober 2022)

So lieblos wie die Aufmachung und Präsentation ist, fällt es schwer sich da eine Vorstellung zu machen bzw. daran zu glauben dass man so überhaupt etwas verkauft. 
Mein Tipp daher 5 Stück 6AV2123-2GB03-0AX0


----------



## Techniker (9 Oktober 2022)

Mein Tip: 6ES7212-1HE40-0XB0 mit 13 Stück


----------



## Elektronik-Keller (9 Oktober 2022)

sunny22 schrieb:


> So lieblos wie die Aufmachung und Präsentation ist, fällt es schwer sich da eine Vorstellung zu machen bzw. daran zu glauben dass man so überhaupt etwas verkauft.


Wir möchten uns in diesen Bereichen liebend gern verbessern. Unser Fokus lag bisher immer stark auf dem Kundenservice und weniger auf der eigenen Präsentation. Wenn Ihr also konstruktives Feedback habt, immer her damit. Am besten per PN. Wir nehmen es auf und versuchen es bestmöglich umzusetzen


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 Oktober 2022)

Ich tippe auf die BaseUnit 6ES7193-6BP00-0BA1 / 4025515080886. Aber wie soll man die Stückzahl abschätzen, wenn man weder Informationen über die Firmenhistorie, noch über den Kundenstamm, so wie über die sicherlich sehr günstigen Preise erfährt?

 Dann rate ich mal ins Blaue hinein. Die seit Jahresbeginn verkaufte Menge beträgt 14.357 Stück.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Oktober 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf die BaseUnit 6ES7193-6BP00-0BA1 / 4025515080886. Aber wie soll man die Stückzahl abschätzen, wenn man weder Informationen über die Firmenhistorie, noch über den Kundenstamm, so wie über die sicherlich sehr günstigen Preise erfährt?
> 
> Dann rate ich mal ins Blaue hinein. Die seit Jahresbeginn verkaufte Menge beträgt 14.357 Stück.


14356 Stück


----------



## Loenne (9 Oktober 2022)

> Wenn Ihr also konstruktives Feedback habt, immer her damit.


Nun denn hier mein Feedback:

Ich denke Ihr braucht einen professionellen Webshop, mit Bildern und einer vernünftigen Artikelbeschreibung für jeden einzelnen Artikel. Also so, dass ich als Besucher oder als Kunde erkennen kann was es mit dem Artikel auf sich hat. Ist es Gebrauchtware, Neuware, was soll es Kosten, usw.

Sorry, aber, wenn ich mir jedes Mal erst mühsam ein Angebot bei euch einholen muss, dann habe ich schon darauf keine Lust mehr und schau mich wo anders um wo ich sofort diese Informationen erhalte. *Aioseo* ist vielleicht ein ganz brauchbares CMS aber nunmal kein Webshop.

Ein Webshop hat auch für Euch, wenn er richtig aufgesetzt ist jede Menge Vorteile:

Euer Geschäft ist 24/7 geöffnet.
Wenn die Bestell-, Versand-, und Rechnungsabläufe optimal eingerichtet sind spart Ihr durch diese Automatisierung eine Menge Zeit.
Ich als Kunde habe mittels Warenkorb sofort den Überblick zwischen den ausgewählten Artikeln und dem zur Verfügung stehenden Budget.
Ihr müsst, wenn was Neues reinkommt oder ihr etwas verkauft habt eure Liste in der jetzigen Webpräsenz nicht von Hand aktualisieren.
Eure Außen Darstellung wirkt wesentlich Professioneller.
Bilder sagen mehr als Worte, wenn ich was sehe bevor ich es kaufe, dann habe ich schon mal einen Eindruck von dem was ich erhalte. Jedenfalls von dem äußeren Zustand des Artikels.
Mit intelligenten Filtern im Shop komme ich schnell zu dem was mich interessiert und muss nicht eine lange unübersichtliche Liste durchsuchen.
Ihr könnt euer Geschäft mit Rabattstaffeln versehen, Rabattcodes bei Aktionen anbieten, Bonuspunkte für Vielkäufer einführen und so das ganze noch attraktiver machen, bzw. Anreize schaffen.
Einen Newsletter oder RSS Feed anbieten um "Schnäppchenjäger" auf dem Laufenden zu halten.
usw, usw, usw.
*Noch ein paar Anmerkungen zu euer FAQ:*

_*Welche Bauteile oder Baugruppen stehen zum Verkauf?*
Unter dem Reiter „aktuelle Angebote“ finden Sie alle aktuell vorrätigen Bauteile.
Diese sind meist mehrfach und oft gebraucht, wie auch neu vorrätig. Den aktuellen Bestand erfahren Sie nach Kontaktaufnahme direkt von uns.
Sollten Ihre gesuchten Produkte nicht vorhanden sein, kontaktieren Sie dennoch uns gerne. Wir kommen auf Sie zu, sobald wir diese im Bestand haben._

Hierzu ein Beispiel:
Ich suche etwas neues und sende euch eine Anfrage, ich erhalte dann von euch ein Angebot oder Info das z.Z. nur Gebrauchtware vorhanden ist. Und wenns blöd läuft dann auch nicht in mein Budget passt. Der damit verbundene Aufwand bei euch und bei mir hätte man sich sparen können. Es kommt zwar zu keinen Geschäft, aber jeder war Beschäftigt. Ärgerlich obendrein!


_*Warum kann ich keinen Preis für die angebotenen Artikel sehen?*
Der Verkauf neuer und generalüberholten Einheiten unterliegt oftmals einem schwankenden Marktwert, weshalb es schwierig ist, genaue Tagespreise für Teile auf unserer Website anzugeben. Um sicherzustellen, dass wir Ihnen immer den besten und genauesten verfügbaren Preis anbieten, wird unser Team einen Preis für jeden einzelnen Artikel festlegen._

Sorry aber das klingt für mich eher nach einem orientalischen Basar. Auch die 7 Tage die ihr euch an ein Angebot gebunden haltet, schränkt meine Planungssicherheit bei neuen oder sich erst in der planung befindlichen Projekten stark ein.


_*Wie lange dauert es, bis versendet wird?*_
_Die Lieferung der Artikel erfolgt gemäß dem zeitlichen Rahmen des Angebots, das wir Ihnen zusenden. Wir versenden ein bis zwei Mal wöchentlich, je nach Auftragslage. In Ausnahmefällen und bei Großbestellungen kann der Versand jedoch bis zu drei Wochen dauern. Sie erhalten auf jedem Angebot eine individuelle Lieferzeit für die angefragten Artikel. Diese versteht sich bei Neukunden ab Zahlungseingang (da wir unsere Zulieferer vorab bezahlen) und für Bestandskunden ab Rechnungsdatum.

"Die Lieferung der Artikel erfolgt gemäß dem zeitlichen Rahmen des Angebots" _
Was heißt das denn ? Ich finde die Formulierung recht schwammig ! Wie soll ich den da planen?

_"In Ausnahmefällen und bei Großbestellungen kann der Versand jedoch bis zu drei Wochen dauern."_
Eindeutig zu lange ! Wenn ihr euch im Markt abheben wollt dann, sollte nach dem Zahlungseingang die Ware spätestens am nächsten Werktag rausgehen. Auch dies ist mittlerweile Standard bei einem Webshop.

Ich finde die Idee mit neuen und vorallem mit gebrauchten Teilen zu handeln sehr lobenswert da nachhaltig! Und ich glaube in euerem Geschäftsmodell steckt noch eine Menge potential wenn es richtig genutzt wird. Ich wünsche euch viel Erfolg und hoffe Ihr versteht meinen Beitrag als konstruktives Feedback.

Viele Grüße
Loenne


----------



## Elektronik-Keller (9 Oktober 2022)

Vielen Dank für das ausführliche Feedback @Loenne 
Wir wissen das zu schätzen und nehmen es sehr gern auf. Ein neuer Webshop ist bereits in Planung und geht voraussichtlich Mitte November an den Start. Die angebotenen Artikel, die auf unserer Website zu finden sind, sind alle mehrfach, gebraucht und neu vorhanen. Derzeit muss sich keiner Sorgen machen, dass er ein Angebot zu diesen einholt und von uns eine Absage bekommt. Bevor das passiert, nehmen wir die Artikel von unserer Website.

Wir möchten Euch nur bitten, Feedback künftig per PN zu senden. 
Das würde dem Gewinnspielthread helfen, nicht zu einem Diskussionsthread zu werden. 
Dann bleibt es hier etwas übersichtlicher. Vielen Dank 🤠


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 Oktober 2022)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> 14356 Stück


Wer bietet 14358 ?


----------



## funkey (9 Oktober 2022)

Ich tippe 12345 Stück


----------



## Eraser (10 Oktober 2022)

6ES7193-6BP00-0BA1
5260 Stück


----------



## Oberchefe (10 Oktober 2022)

7 Stück 6ES7516-3TN00-0AB0


----------



## Hesse (10 Oktober 2022)

6ES7193-6BP00-0BA1  -->   4823 stk.


----------



## Elektronik-Keller (11 Oktober 2022)

Vielen Dank für Eure bisherige Teilnahme.

Wir haben noch nicht so viel Erfahrung mit Foren und Gewinnspielen.
Es sieht so aus, als ob die Aufgabe etwas komplex gewählt wurde, da sich dadurch sehr viele denkbare Lösungskombinationen ergeben.

Wir möchten euch deswegen einen weiteren Tipp geben:

Es ist einer der folgenden 3 Artikel:
- 6ES7232-4HB32-0XB0
- 6AG2511-1AK02-4AB0
- 6ES7136-6RA00-0BF0

Alle die bisher einen Tipp abgegeben haben dürfen gerne erneut tippen.

Entschuldigt bitte das Chaos, wir müssen hier auch erst etwas lernen.

Wir hoffen, dass sich dadurch niemand unfair behandelt fühlt.


----------



## eplan4ever (11 Oktober 2022)

6ES7136-6RA00-0BF0 -->1457 Stück


----------



## Mindrover (11 Oktober 2022)

6ES7232-4HB32-0XB0   100 Stück


----------



## RosiBro (11 Oktober 2022)

6AG2511-1AK02-4AB0 —> 161 Stück


----------



## Dux83 (11 Oktober 2022)

6ES7136-6RA00-0BF0 --> 235 Stück


----------



## dekuika (11 Oktober 2022)

6AG2511-1AK02-4AB0 --> 365 Stück


----------



## Hesse (11 Oktober 2022)

6ES7136-6RA00-0BF0 --- > 2333


----------



## Oberchefe (11 Oktober 2022)

488 Stück 6ES7136-6RA00-0BF0


----------



## funkey (11 Oktober 2022)

3500Stk - 6ES7136-6RA00-0BF0


----------



## Techniker (12 Oktober 2022)

6ES7232-4HB32-0XB0  --> 102 Stück


----------



## PN/DP (12 Oktober 2022)

777 Stück 6ES7136-6RA00-0BF0


----------



## marlob (12 Oktober 2022)

103 Stk 
6ES7232-4HB32-0XB0


----------



## sunny22 (12 Oktober 2022)

Elektronik-Keller schrieb:


> Es ist einer der folgenden 3 Artikel: ...



na gut, dann ein 2. Versuch

30 Stück 6es7136-6ra00-0bf0


----------



## Kuanchui (12 Oktober 2022)

6ES7232-4HB32-0XB0  --> 300 Stk.


----------



## QuaxBruchpilot (12 Oktober 2022)

6AG2511-1AK02-4AB0

121 Stück


----------



## Twirl (13 Oktober 2022)

6AG2511-1AK02-4AB0
311 Stück


----------



## stevenn (13 Oktober 2022)

6ES7136-6RA00-0BF0

8452 Stück


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 Oktober 2022)

6ES7136-6RA00-0BF0  300


----------



## escride1 (14 Oktober 2022)

6ES7232-4HB32-0XB0 - 600x


----------



## Markus (15 Oktober 2022)

@Elektronik-Keller 
Wann kommt die Auflösung?
Oder soll ich das machen?


----------



## Elektronik-Keller (15 Oktober 2022)

*Hier die Auflösung des Gewinnspiels*

Folgende User haben mit dem Artikel richtig getippt:
@eplan4ever 
@Dux83 
@Hesse 
@Oberchefe 
@funkey 
@PN/DP 
@sunny22 
@stevenn 
@DeltaMikeAir 

Der Artikel SIMATIC DP, Elektronikmodul f. ET200SP (6ES7136-6RA00-0BF0) ist korrekt.

Die Anzahl verkaufter Artikel ist relativ gering, da unser Geschäft erst Mitte des Jahres richtig angelaufen ist und sich die Anzahl der verkauften Artikel über alle Produktkategorien recht homogen verteilt. Auch kommen sehr viele Anfragen zu anderen Bauteilen, die nicht auf der Website gelistet sind.
Die korrekte Anzahl lautet: 164 Stück

_*Damit stehen die Gewinner fest:*_
Platz 1: @Dux83
Platz 2: @sunny22 
Platz 3: @DeltaMikeAir 

Glückwunsch Euch dreien!
Nun könnt ihr euch entscheiden, ob ihr den Gutschein haben möchtet oder die Spende. 
Gebt uns bescheid. Im Thread, per PN oder per Mail 😉🥳


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Oktober 2022)

Hallo und Danke für die Auflösung,

meinen Teil möchte ich spenden an:


> Förderkreis Ulm für tumor und leukemiekranke Kinder e.V.
> https://www.foerderkreis-ulm.org/



Danke


----------



## wm-webservice (15 November 2022)

*Wichtiger Hinweis,
ich kann zur Zeit nur vor Elektronik Keller warnen*!

Wir haben am 20.10.22 eine CPU bestellt die am 26.10.22 in Vorkasse gezahlt wurde aber bis heute keine Ware erhalten.
Telefonisch ist die Firma nicht persönlich erreichbar nach einer Bandansage die auf viel Arbeit und wenig Mitarbeiter hinweist kann man eine Sprachnachricht hinterlassen.
Auf E-Mail Nachfrage kommt eine Standard Rückmail wo ebenfalls auf viel Arbeit und langsame Auslieferung Seitens DHL verwiesen wird.
*Seriöse Anbieter verschicken Versandmitteilungen wo ein Trackingcode hinterlegt ist, bei Elektronik Keller ist das nicht der Fall*!

*Ich bin mal gespannt ob wir überhaupt noch Ware bekommen oder ob wir die ganze Angelegenheit unserem Anwalt übergeben müssen.*

So wie bisher wird das nichts!

Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit Firma Keller?

Sollten wir doch noch Ware bekommen, wovon ich nicht überzeugt bin, werde ich das natürlich auch im Forum posten.

Euch noch eine Erfolgreiche Arbeitswoche.


----------



## Markus (16 November 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mal mein Informationsstand:

1. Der Veranstalter hat sich laut eigener Aussage bei allen Gewinnern per PM gemeldet.
Können die Gewinner das so bestätigen?

2. Soweit ich weiß hatte einer der Inhaber vor einigen Wochen einen tragischen Unfall.
Das ist laut meinen Informationen der Grund warum es da sehr ruhig geworden ist.

Ich habe mir das auch anders vorgestellt und bin nicht glücklich mit dem Ablauf der Aktion.
Aktuell kann ich nur hoffen dass sich alles regelt und niemand von euch einen finanziellen Schaden dadurch erleidet.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 November 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> 1. Der Veranstalter hat sich laut eigener Aussage bei allen Gewinnern per PM gemeldet.
> Können die Gewinner das so bestätigen?


Ich habe für die Spende eine Überweisungsbestätigung per Screenshot erhalten.


----------



## sunny22 (16 November 2022)

Ja, wir hatten Kontakt über PM. Aufgrund des aktuellen Angebotes und fehlender Preise konnte ich bislang nicht viel mit dem Gutschein anfangen. Er soll aber bestehen bleiben. Vielleicht wird es am Ende auch eine Luftnummer. Man wird sehen.


----------



## Markus (22 November 2022)

Bei mir haben sich Leute per PN gemeldet. Ist noch jemand zu Schaden gekommen oder ist alles geklärt?

Die Webseite ist jetzt offline.


----------



## Dux83 (23 November 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hier mal mein Informationsstand:
> 
> ...


Ich habe keine PM bekommen.


----------



## Markus (8 Dezember 2022)

Der Verdacht auf einen großen Betrug erhärtet sich.
Hier gehts weiter:






						ACHTUNG!! Sammelthread zum Betrug durch Elektronik Keller
					

Ergänzung Markus: Dieser Beitrag wurde von Elektronik Keller einstellt. Sie haben ihren Shop hier im Forum beworben und ein Gewinnspiel veranstaltet. Aktuell gibt es einige Geschädigte (inkl. mir). Falls ihr euch Austauschen wollt, oder rechtliche Schritte unternehmen wollt, können wir hier...




					www.sps-forum.de


----------

